
Deep Video Portraits - SIGGRAPH 2018 - _Microft
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.11714
======
_Microft
Video material for the paper at

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc5P2bvfl44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc5P2bvfl44)

Maybe watch that first. It's the exciting stuff.

